# If I buy these speakers do I need a receiver too?



## macdonjo (Jul 16, 2011)

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...ynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=3&baynote_irrank=0

I am not very good with home audio. So they were on sale so I thought they'd be good. I want to watch high def TV, gaming (ps3/xbox) and listen to FM/AM radio. My max budget is $1000. I don't want to over spend and pay $1000 for a piece of junk either. I want to be able to ship to Canada.

Let me know if you have any ideas or advice for me. I want to get a sound system ASAP.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG

From the product description they are only speakers. You would need a receiver with enough output channels and power levels to properly drive them to their full capacity. I highly doubt you will be able to find a suitable unit and stay under your total budget.


----------



## macdonjo (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, any speakers and receivers you recommend?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have not shopped for that kind of hardware for years and can not make any specific recommendations.

In general, you may want to look into some type of home theater sound system that includes the receiver/amplifier and all speakers as a single purchase.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> In general, you may want to look into some type of home theater sound system that includes the receiver/amplifier and all speakers as a single purchase.


Agreed. :up:

Speakers are so important. If you are going to invest slightly more on anything in your system, make it your speakers.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/home_theater/index.jsp


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

hewee said:


> http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/home_theater/index.jsp


Good suggestion, Hewee. :up: Not sure about the price range on those systems.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Price can get up there but look what it was for that other one.
From $1,799.99
You Save $1,100.00
Now $699.99*

From a good company but never heard these bit some say they are like the Bose but they cost less.

OK that is under the $1000.00 macdonjo wants and the bose are more.

http://store.cambridgesoundworks.co...s-i765-AllinOne-Music-System/M/B000ZN0D04.htm

That is if you want one small package that will do all you want and sound good. 
http://store.cambridgesoundworks.com/content/Radios.htm
http://store.cambridgesoundworks.com/content/Home_Theater.htm
http://store.cambridgesoundworks.com/content/clearance.htm

5-Year Warranty
30-Day Guarantee
What Critics & Customers Say About Cambridge SoundWorks

If you never heard of them then you have heard of some of these here.
http://store.cambridgesoundworks.com/content/about_company.htm


> Cambridge SoundWorks & Creative Labs
> Cambridge SoundWorks® is one of America's first and largest factory-direct speaker companies. Founded in 1988 by Emmy Award-winner and Audio Hall Fame member, Henry Kloss (founder of AR, KLH, and Advent), the company joined the Creative Labs, Inc. family of digital entertainment brands in 1997. Leveraging global engineering resources and decades of award-winning designs, Cambridge SoundWorks has teamed with Creative Labs, Inc. for the past 10 years. Together, they deliver high performance, high value home and portable audio solutions featuring innovative technology, like the award-winning Creative.


You pay less and get more because there is (no middleman or expensive distribution costs).

Ask and I think you can even add speaker to the Cambridge-SoundWorks-i765-AllinOne-Music-System

A 5-Year Warranty is nice thing to have also.

To bad you can not just go to a store to listen to them.

Some time back they had these.
Cambridge SoundWorks Model 12 Portable Speaker System

But had the "Mick Fleetwood Signature Model Twelve Portable Music"
http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-SoundWorks-Twelve-Transportable-System/dp/B000068PKB
The "Mick Fleetwood Signature Model Twelve Portable Music" was for a limited time so is over. I have other links but they are now all dead at cambridgesoundworks.
http://bla.fleetwoodmac.net/index.php?page=index_v2&id=776&c=12
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-...ks-mick-fleetwood-model-twelve-monitor-system

So small things can be great.

Only bad part is ...


> Return Policy Guidelines
> 
> 30-Day Return Period*
> Thirty days from the date merchandise was received.. *Original shipping charges are non-refundable.
> ...


So read up and do a search and read up first so you know what your getting into.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I have heard of Cambridge and they have a decent reputation, from what I recall.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

They do have a decent reputation.


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

macdonjo said:


> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...ynoteSearch&baynote_bnrank=3&baynote_irrank=0
> 
> I am not very good with home audio. So they were on sale so I thought they'd be good. I want to watch high def TV, gaming (ps3/xbox) and listen to FM/AM radio. My max budget is $1000. I don't want to over spend and pay $1000 for a piece of junk either. I want to be able to ship to Canada.
> 
> Let me know if you have any ideas or advice for me. I want to get a sound system ASAP.


No need i think for a separate reciever, the ad tells me this is a 1600w CIRCUIT PROTECTED home cinema system, at no point in the ad does it state you need a seperate amp or reciever to power the system, i'm guessing the psu and controls are in the sub


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

huff_diggler said:


> No need i think for a separate reciever, the ad tells me this is a 1600w CIRCUIT PROTECTED home cinema system, at no point in the ad does it state you need a seperate amp or reciever to power the system, i'm guessing the psu and controls are in the sub


The ad states that they are a "Speaker System" not a "home cinema system". The ad does not state that they are amplified speakers either. FWiW, take a look at the second question on the Pinnacle FAQ page: http://www.pinnaclespeakers.com/faq.html


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

ah yes so i see, well i stand corrected, i presumed these were home cinema, due to how many speakers. i also checked the link you posted and noticed what is needed, it was the circuit protected that threw me a red herring, also the ad doesnt state wether this is dts or any of the standards, so yeah, i reckon you may need an amp.


----------



## huff_diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

and infact you do need an amp http://www.pinnaclespeakers.com/mb13700.html the sub does have an amp onboard though, so that would make the sub active. i doubt it would power the rest.


----------

